# [Question] ADW / Go Launcher Theme/Icon Template XMLs



## Unseen Vision (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is a way to use an appfilter.xml (for better theming and organization) instead of the usual icon_pack.xml with an ADW theme? If so, how? One problem in having to use the icon_filter.xml, with ICS+ icons, is that I cannot figure out how to theme the YouTube icon because the file name needs to include a _$, _which Eclipse does not allow.

_Still wondering how to theme for YouTube in an ADW Theme or use an appfilter.xml to make things easier._
____________________________________________________________________
I also have a version of the same icon pack using a Go Launcher theme, which is working fine, but I cannot figure out how to disable it from having the 'Open' option after installing. Not really a big deal just a slight annoyance, but pressing the 'Open' button after installing causes the apk to crash even though the icon pack does work fine after this. With the ADW theme, this option does not appear as a temptation for me to press .









*Edit - [Solution]: *I was able to remove the 'Open' action by replacing:

```
<category android:name="android.intent.category.INFO" />
```
with:

```
<category android:name="android.intent.category.DEFAULT" />
```
in the AndroidManifest


----------

